# cardiac clearance



## efuhrmann (Jan 15, 2009)

I attended a seminar recently where the leader said if a visit is for cardiac clearance prior to a procedure, it is not coded as other "pre-op" visits are coded(with the V72.8X...).  Does anyone have input on this subject?


----------



## RKN122306 (Jan 22, 2009)

I do biometric coding in our office and we usually have a few cardiac clearance tests that are done.  Most of the time they come in for these is if there is an underlying problem, such as an abnormal ekg, or CAD or something they may have a history of.  So I code those diagnosis' and then put in a V code either V72.84 if it doesn't state what kind of surgery it is, or V72.81 for a Cardiovascular exam for Pre-Op.  I'm not sure if the leader was telling you not to use the V code as a solo code or if you needed another one.


----------

